# Stables/Kennels wanted to rent around Mijas Campo



## TiaTula (Mar 25, 2011)

We need an isolated plot of land around Mijas Campo area with house and outbuildings to rent for long term. Not furnished. Cheap. We have been here ten years and have our own business. Thanks.


----------

